# Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?



## axel25 (4. August 2009)

*Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Abend,
im Buch "Die deutsche Kriegsmarine im 2. WW" (so hieß das Buch, wenn ich mich nicht irre) waren Andeutungen zu finden, das Herr H. garnicht vorhatte, gegen Großbritannien und Frankreich in den Krieg zu ziehen! Der Autor war auch der Ansicht, das wenn man sich strikt an das Deutsch-Britische-Flottenabkommen gehalten hätte, es niemals zu einem Seekrieg gekommen wäre, zumindest nicht mit GB. In Foren, die sich fast nur mit dem Seekrieg 1939-1945 und dem Drumherum beschäftigen, ist auch zu lesen, das die Briten evtl. sogar Tonnage-Überschreitungen wie der der Bismarck zugestimmt hätten, vllt. sogar im Zuge der H-Klasse. Ich persönlich halte ja eher im Falle der Einhaltung des Flottenabkommens eher den massiven Bau von Dieselmotor-Schiffen wie der O-Klasse und Panzerkreuzern der P-Klasse sowie den Bau der lecihten Kreuzer der M-Klasse. Auch wird davon gesprochen, das GB Ende 1939 dem Z-Plan zustimmt, gleichzeitig aber ein Verteidigungsbündnis mit Deutschland abschließt, um einen Verbündeten im Kriegsfall gegen die USA zu haben! (Amerikas America Ones Poltik, d.h. USA wollten GB als größte Seemacht ablösen, was 1. GB hart aufgestoßen hat und 2. Deutschlands Expansionspolitik zunichte gemacht hätte).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Wer sich den Rüstungsstand und die Rüstungspläne des deutschen Militärs anno 1939 anguckt, dem wird sofort klar, dass ein Krieg zu diesem Zeitpunkt vermutlich nicht geplant war. Aber wer sich die Eroberungspläne und die Art der Rüstung anguckt, der wird genauso deutlich feststellen das es bis zum Angriff auf Westeuropa nur noch eine Frage der Zeit war. England vermutlich später als Frankreich, aber schon die Aufrüstung der Flotte als solche war garantiert nicht auf die Ostsee ausgerichtet.
Aussagen darüber, wie lange GB noch der andauernden Verletzung aller Verträge zugeschaut hätte, sind imho reine Spekulation und ein Fall für Militärverherrlichung.

Und den Begriff "gewinnen" mit anderen Ausgangsmöglichkeiten des Krieges in Verbindung zu bringen, überlasse ich den ewig gestrigen.


----------



## Woohoo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

In H. Sinne waren die Engländer ja keine  untergeordnete Rasse wie die Völker im Osten. Von daher war, aus Sicht der Rassentheorie, England kein Feind. 
Zudem war H. am Lebensraum im Osten interessiert. Deutschland war ja ein "Volk ohne Raum". Die Aufteilung die er gerne gesehen hätte wäre: Ausbreitung Deutschlands nach osten, England bleibt bei seinen Kolonien, Italien im Mittelmeerraum. 
Deshalb vielleicht auch die nicht komplette Vernichtung des Englischen Korps in Dünkirchen? Um sich mit England doch noch irgendwie wieder gut zu stimmen.

Wie dem auch sei, die anderen haben zu Recht bei diesem Wunschgedanken H. nicht mitgemacht. Und nachdem Polen angegriffen wurde trat der Bündnisfall ein und England und Frankreich wurden automatisch zu Feinden. Und somit kam es auch automatisch zu einem Seekrieg. (Ein Seekrieg bricht ja nicht losgelöst von einem Bodenkrieg aus (meistens)).

Es wäre nicht zu einem Seekrieg gekommen wenn Deutschland schlicht und einfach keinen Krieg angefangen hätte. 
Wie Weit die Appeasement-Politik der Engländer noch gegangen wäre kann man nicht sagen. Haben H. ja eine Menge durchgehen lassen. England und Frankreich hatten, nach dem 1.WK, einfach genug vom Krieg.




> Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?


Zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit und die große Ressourcenknappheit waren unüberwindbare Hindernisse. Der Seekrieg hätte niemals gewnonnen werden können, genauso wie der gesamte Krieg.

Und das Gefahr bestand, dass England und die USA sich bekriegen, halte ich für ebenfalls absolut undenkbar. Beide Staaten hatten wohl eher keine Lust mehr auf Krieg und hatten andere Probleme. Der Deutschen Expansionspolitik wäre die Ablöse GB durch die USA wohl auch total egal gewesen, da H. ja den Lebensraum im Osten wollte. Kolonien waren doch zu Bismarckszeiten Ziel der Expansionspolitik.


----------



## axel25 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> I
> Und das Gefahr bestand, dass England und die USA sich bekriegen, halte ich für ebenfalls absolut undenkbar. Beide Staaten hatten wohl eher keine Lust mehr auf Krieg und hatten andere Probleme. Der Deutschen Expansionspolitik wäre die Ablöse GB durch die USA wohl auch total egal gewesen, da H. ja den Lebensraum im Osten wollte. Kolonien waren doch zu Bismarckszeiten Ziel der Expansionspolitik.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die USA haben bis 1940 ihre gesamte Floote auf einen Atlantikkrieg mit GB hin aisgerichtet (_Quelle: Geschichte der Flugzeugträger_).


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Der Krieg hätte schon "gewonnen" werden können, nur hätten ein paar Kleinigkeiten anders laufen müssen.

Dabei meine ich jetzt den gesamten Krieg und nicht nur den Seekrieg, der ja durch das Bündnis England-Polen unvermeidbar war.

Wir sollten froh sein, dass es so geendet hat, denn sonst hätten wir heute ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer sich den Rüstungsstand und die Rüstungspläne des deutschen Militärs anno 1939 anguckt, dem wird sofort klar, dass ein Krieg zu diesem Zeitpunkt vermutlich nicht geplant war.


Der Krieg wurde mit Machtübernahme Hitlers konsequent und gezielt geplant (und nein, damit meine ich nicht die Autobahnbauten  ). Das das Militär anno 1939 noch größtenteils auf Pferde angewiesen war lag an dem "Können", nicht am "Wollen".

Wer mal Mein Kampf gelesen hat (bisher nur Auszüge, muss ich irgendwann nochmal unbedingt machen), weiß, dass der Krieg quasi immer Hitlers Planung war. Der hätte am liebsten 1933 angefangen damit...


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin war die deutsche Luftwaffe entscheidend für den Ausgang des Krieges mit England. Die Engländer hatten aber eine zu starke Luftwaffe und so endete es in einer Pattsituation. 

Ob die Achsenmächte den ganzen Krieg hätten gewinnen können ist zweifelhaft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die USA haben bis 1940 ihre gesamte Floote auf einen Atlantikkrieg mit GB hin aisgerichtet (_Quelle: Geschichte der Flugzeugträger_).



Das tät mich wundern. Gibts weitere Quellen?
Der Titel verwundert in diesem Zusammenhang schon einmal, denn Mitte der 30er Jahre hatten die USA keinen einzigen als solchen entwickelten Flugzeugträger, nur drei Umbauten - also nicht gerade eine Flugzeugträger-Navy. Schlachtschiffmäßig sah es auch nicht besser aus. Zwischen 1919 (d.h. WW1 Projekte) und 1937 haben die USA kein einziges auf Kiel gelegt.
Möglich, dass die Flotte primär auf einen Krieg gegen England ausgelegt war - aber nicht, weil man einen befürchtete/plante, sondern weil man niemanden anders als potentiellen Angreifer betrachtete.
Auf alle Fälle hat man schon vor Pearl Harbour und der deutschen Kriegserklärung britische Schiffe im Atlantik unterstützt.




Woohoo schrieb:


> In H. Sinne waren die Engländer ja keine  untergeordnete Rasse wie die Völker im Osten. Von daher war, aus Sicht der Rassentheorie, England kein Feind.
> Zudem war H. am Lebensraum im Osten interessiert. Deutschland war ja ein "Volk ohne Raum". Die Aufteilung die er gerne gesehen hätte wäre: Ausbreitung Deutschlands nach osten, England bleibt bei seinen Kolonien, Italien im Mittelmeerraum.



Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten erscheint es merkwürdig, dass die Bombardierung Englands und die Angriffe auf Versorgungsschiffe so früh so hohe Priorität erhielt und dass offensichtlich bereits ein Konzept bereitstand.
Der Blitzkrieg gegen gegen Frankreich und BeNeLux war auf alle Fälle gut geplant.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Krieg wurde mit Machtübernahme Hitlers konsequent und gezielt geplant (und nein, damit meine ich nicht die Autobahnbauten  ). Das das Militär anno 1939 noch größtenteils auf Pferde angewiesen war lag an dem "Können", nicht am "Wollen".
> 
> Wer mal Mein Kampf gelesen hat (bisher nur Auszüge, muss ich irgendwann nochmal unbedingt machen), weiß, dass der Krieg quasi immer Hitlers Planung war. Der hätte am liebsten 1933 angefangen damit...



Jup - können und wollen 
Natürlich wurde ein Krieg geplant. Aber wenn man sich den Rüstungstand 1939 anguckt:
- Schlachtschiffe: In Bau. Erste Indienststellungen für 40-45 geplant, vollständige Aufrüstung für 45-50
- moderne U-Boote, die unter Wasser effektiv operieren können: In Entwicklung, sollen bis 50 das Rückgrat der Flotte bilden
- Flugzeugträger: Kiel gelegt, Indienstellung bis 45, zweite Einheit später
- Luftwaffe ohne Jägerkapazitäten für den britischen Luftraum. Zusatztanks und neue Maschienen mit höherer Reichweite: "In Arbeit"
- Raketen und Marschflugkörper: Frühe Entwicklungsstadien (aber H. sprach schon 39 von "Wunderwaffen", also war man sich über eine mögliche schnelle Serienreife im klaren)
...
Sieht für mich danach aus, als wollte man sich noch ein bißchen Zeit lassen, bis man sich mit "den großen" anlegt. Die Rohstoffversorgung erwieß sich ja auch als nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde ein Krieg geplant. Aber wenn man sich den Rüstungstand 1939 anguckt:
> - Schlachtschiffe: In Bau. Erste Indienststellungen für 40-45 geplant, vollständige Aufrüstung für 45-50
> - moderne U-Boote, die unter Wasser effektiv operieren können: In Entwicklung, sollen bis 50 das Rückgrat der Flotte bilden
> - Flugzeugträger: Kiel gelegt, Indienstellung bis 45, zweite Einheit später
> ...


Wodurch wurden sie denn gezwungen den Krieg früher zu beginnen? Der Angriff Polens auf Deutschland war nur ein Theaterspiel um einen Grund für den Ostfeldzug zu haben. Auch der Angriff auf Frankreich war ja nun von Deutschland initiiert.

Man sollte nicht vergessen: ****** war ein machtgieriger Despot, mit Logik kommt man da nicht weit...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Die Eroberung Polens war offensichtlich Absicht. Der daraus resultierende Krieg gegen Frankreich und England aber eine indirekte und nicht mehr von Deutschland kontrollierte Folge.
Meine Vermutung: H. ist davon ausgegangen, dass er mit der Lüge des polnischen Angriffes durchkommt bzw. dass Polens Bündnisspartner sie als Ausrede aufgreifen, um selbst nicht in den Krieg ziehen zu müssen. Deutschland hätte dann problemlos Polen einnehmen können und hätte somit, nach dem Anschluss Österreichs und der Einnahme tschechischer Gebiete, alle mehr-oder-minder "deutschen" Gebiete vereinigt.

Der Krieg gegen die "großen" Nationen -egal ob Richtung Oster oder Westen- wäre dann erst später gefolgt. (enventuell deutlich später, je nach Rohstofflage)


----------



## SnowmanSW (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Krieg wurde mit Machtübernahme Hitlers konsequent und gezielt geplant (und nein, damit meine ich nicht die Autobahnbauten  ). Das das Militär anno 1939 noch größtenteils auf Pferde angewiesen war lag an dem "Können", nicht am "Wollen".
> 
> Wer mal Mein Kampf gelesen hat (bisher nur Auszüge, muss ich irgendwann nochmal unbedingt machen), weiß, dass der Krieg quasi immer Hitlers Planung war. Der hätte am liebsten 1933 angefangen damit...



Dann viel Spass mit dem Buch. Er war zwar ein guter Feldherr und Redner, aber schreiben konnte er nun wirklich nicht gut. Es hört sich zwar komisch an, ist aber so. Ich habe es schon sehr früh aufgegeben das Buch zu lesen, es war viel zu langatmig. 
Ja, er hätte gern sofort Krieg geführt. Er wollte ja auch den 1. WK schon gewinnen.

@Topic: Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau, zu welcher Zeit das war, aber die Briten haben ja 2 Asse in der Hand gehabt, gegen die Marine:
1. Hat man den Funkverschlüsselungscode geknackt und wusste somit halbwegs über die Truppenbewegungen bescheid (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dass auch für die Marine galt)
2. Hat man die Sonartechnik hervorgebracht und somit den deutschen U-Booten viel von ihrer Schlagkraft, welche hauptsächlich auf dem Überraschungseffekt beruhte, genommen. U-Boote sind unterwasser relativ langsam. Durch die Sonartechnik konnte man sie gut "jagen".

Alles in allem hat sich H. in einem Punkt selbst widersprochen: Als der 1. WK verloren war, sagte er, dass man den Fehler gemacht hat, an allen Fronten Krieg zu führen. Mit seinem Angriff auf Russland wiederrum beging er den gleichen Fehler und musste Truppen aus dem halbwegs gesicherten Westen abziehen, da man in Moskau ein paar Probleme hatte.

Bin für Verbesserungen offen


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Eroberung Polens war offensichtlich Absicht. Der daraus resultierende Krieg gegen Frankreich und England aber eine indirekte und nicht mehr von Deutschland kontrollierte Folge.
> Meine Vermutung: H. ist davon ausgegangen, dass er mit der Lüge des polnischen Angriffes durchkommt bzw. dass Polens Bündnisspartner sie als Ausrede aufgreifen, um selbst nicht in den Krieg ziehen zu müssen. Deutschland hätte dann problemlos Polen einnehmen können und hätte somit, nach dem Anschluss Österreichs und der Einnahme tschechischer Gebiete, alle mehr-oder-minder "deutschen" Gebiete vereinigt.


Das Frankreich und/oder England die Füße still halten würde, war nun wirklich absolut unrealistisch. Wobei Frankreich nichts anderes getan hat als das Saarland zu erobern, von da an gingen sie nicht weiter. Da hat Adolf die Initiative ergriffen und hat Frankreich 40 angegriffen.

Und auch Russland griff Adolf selbsttätig an. Im Endeffekt gingen alle Kriegsbewegungen von Deutschland aus, zu keinem Einmarsch wurde er genötigt, das ist ne haltlose Behauptung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Krieg gegen die "großen" Nationen -egal ob Richtung Oster oder Westen- wäre dann erst später gefolgt. (enventuell deutlich später, je nach Rohstofflage)


Nein, die hat er ja selbst begonnen (s.o.).



SnowmanSW schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass mit dem Buch. Er war zwar ein guter Feldherr und Redner, aber schreiben konnte er nun wirklich nicht gut. Es hört sich zwar komisch an, ist aber so. Ich habe es schon sehr früh aufgegeben das Buch zu lesen, es war viel zu langatmig.


Ich weiß, aber ich denke man sollte das als halbwegs gebildeter mensch mal gelesen haben. Hätten das die Menschen der Weimarer Republik getan, wäre er wohl nicht gewählt worden....


----------



## Wendigo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Die Wende im Seekrieg wurde doch dadaurch herbeigeführt, dass GB das Verschlüsselungssystem(Enigma) der Deutschen entschlüssel konnten.

Dass er ein guter Feldherr bezweifle ich doch, da er D nie in einen zwei Fronten Krieg verstrikt hätte. 
H scheiterte ebenfall mit dem Angriff auf GB. Siehe Battle of Britain

Das NS System perfektionierte Reden beinahe. Da lässt sich nichts sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



SnowmanSW schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau, zu welcher Zeit das war, aber die Briten haben ja 2 Asse in der Hand gehabt, gegen die Marine:



Beides war wesentlich später und hatte für die Entscheidung über einen Kriegsbeginn sicherlich keine Bedeutung, da es den Deutschen nicht bekannt und auch nicht absehbar war 
(Genausowenig übrigens wie Radar, was in Kombination mit der zunehmend besseren Luftabdeckung über dem Atlantik fast noch schwerwiegendere Auswirkungen auf die U-Boot-Operationen hatte)



> Alles in allem hat sich H. in einem Punkt selbst widersprochen: Als der 1. WK verloren war, sagte er, dass man den Fehler gemacht hat, an allen Fronten Krieg zu führen. Mit seinem Angriff auf Russland wiederrum beging er den gleichen Fehler und musste Truppen aus dem halbwegs gesicherten Westen abziehen, da man in Moskau ein paar Probleme hatte.



Das kommt davon, wenn man einen cholerischen Selbstvermarktungs-/Propagandaexperten die grundlegende Strategie vorgeben lässt 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das Frankreich und/oder England die Füße still halten würde, war nun wirklich absolut unrealistisch.



Aus heutiger Sicht und mit Wissen über die französische und britische Einstellung: Ja.
Aber beides fehlte H.. Der wusste nur, dass die beiden Mächte ihn diverse Rüstungsabkommen brechen, Österreich annektieren und Tschechien erobern ließen, ohne ernsthafte Kritik zu äußern. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er ähnliches auch im Falle Polens erwartet - denn rein strategisch und auch politisch betrachtet, war das weniger bedeutend, als die zuerst genannten Dinge. Und mit dem Scheinangriff hatten England und Frankreich die Möglichkeit, ihren Frieden mit Deutschland zu wahren. Es stand seinerzeit Aussage gegen Aussage, wer denn Angegriffen hätte - man hätte nur, wie bei den vorrangegangenen deutschen Aktionen, zugunsten Deutschlands die Variante wählen müssen, die einem den Krieg ersparrt, und Polen der Lüge bezichtigen.
Hat man nicht (ein Glück) -> Kriegserklärungen.

Zu Einmärschen zwingt H. das prinzipiell nicht, aber Waffenstillstandsverhandlungen oder gar eine Tollerierung der Saarland-Besetzung waren mit der Selbstherlichkeit der Nazis wohl kaum vereinbar -> aus der Kriegserklärung durch England und Frankreich resultierte für Deutschland die Aufnahme von Kriegshandlungen gegen beide, egal ob das in den ursprünglichen Plänen schon vorgesehen war, oder nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



> "Da muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die USA haben bis 1940 ihre gesamte Floote auf einen Atlantikkrieg mit GB hin aisgerichtet (Quelle: Geschichte der Flugzeugträger)."



Wer ist denn der Autor von "Der Geschichte der Flugzeugträger" und gibt es noch andere Quellen die das Annehmen?
Ich habe darüber noch nie was gelesen.
Ansonsten würde ich das ähnlich wie ruyven_macaran sehen. Das Amerika sich an der Flotte von GB orientierte.




> "Der Krieg hätte schon "gewonnen" werden können, nur hätten ein paar Kleinigkeiten anders laufen müssen."




Der Krieg hätte nie gewonnen werden können. Selbst wenn die viel erwähnten Fehler nicht gemacht worden wären. Die Niedrlage hätte vielleicht länger gedauert aber das wäre es dann auch schon.




> "Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten erscheint es merkwürdig, dass die Bombardierung Englands und die Angriffe auf Versorgungsschiffe so früh so hohe Priorität erhielt und dass offensichtlich bereits ein Konzept bereitstand.
> Der Blitzkrieg gegen gegen Frankreich und BeNeLux war auf alle Fälle gut geplant."




Der Blitzkrieg im Westen war höchst riskant und mit Bedenken behaftet nach den Erfahrungen des 1.WK. Zudem kämpfte man ebenfalls gegen eine zahlenmäßige Übermacht des Gegeners. Das es schon so früh geplant wurde lag wahrscheinlich daran das man schon damit rechnete das GB und Frankreich mit Krieg reagieren würden.
Trotzdem war nach der Rassentheorie diese Länder vor allem England kein Feind. Wenn z.B. England um Frieden gebeten hätte wäre ****** mit Sicherheit darauf eingegangen.


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus heutiger Sicht und mit Wissen über die französische und britische Einstellung: Ja.
> Aber beides fehlte H.. Der wusste nur, dass die beiden Mächte ihn diverse Rüstungsabkommen brechen, Österreich annektieren und Tschechien erobern ließen, ohne ernsthafte Kritik zu äußern. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er ähnliches auch im Falle Polens erwartet - denn rein strategisch und auch politisch betrachtet, war das weniger bedeutend, als die zuerst genannten Dinge. Und mit dem Scheinangriff hatten England und Frankreich die Möglichkeit, ihren Frieden mit Deutschland zu wahren. Es stand seinerzeit Aussage gegen Aussage, wer denn Angegriffen hätte - man hätte nur, wie bei den vorrangegangenen deutschen Aktionen, zugunsten Deutschlands die Variante wählen müssen, die einem den Krieg ersparrt, und Polen der Lüge bezichtigen.
> Hat man nicht (ein Glück) -> Kriegserklärungen.


Naja Annektierung und so ist schon nen bisschen was anderes als ein Angriffskrieg. Zumal hier natürlich der berüchtigte Tropfen, der das Faß zum überlaufen bringt, ins Spiel kam. Wäre der Angriff auf Polen die erste Tat gewesen, vor Österreich und Tschechien, wäre wohl auch nichts passiert. Aber 2+1 ist halt immer noch was ganz anderes also 1+1.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu Einmärschen zwingt H. das prinzipiell nicht, aber Waffenstillstandsverhandlungen oder gar eine Tollerierung der Saarland-Besetzung waren mit der Selbstherlichkeit der Nazis wohl kaum vereinbar -> aus der Kriegserklärung durch England und Frankreich resultierte für Deutschland die Aufnahme von Kriegshandlungen gegen beide, egal ob das in den ursprünglichen Plänen schon vorgesehen war, oder nicht.


Ich denke, dass auch ohne Kriegserklärung sich die die Einmärsche nicht um einen Tag verzögert hätte. Adolf hatte sicher auch Angst davor, dass sich Frankreich und England noch länger in aller Ruhe mit Waffen eindecken können. Und mit Logik hatte die Kriegsführung eh nichts zu tun, Adolf war eben ein schweinischer, machtgieriger und besessener Diktator. Ein Hussein z.B. hat sich immer zurückgezogen, wenn er militärisch keine Chance hatte.


----------



## axel25 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Autor von "Der Geschichte der Flugzeugträger" und gibt es noch andere Quellen die das Annehmen?
> Ich habe darüber noch nie was gelesen.


Keine Ahnung, kanns aber nachschauen


Woohoo schrieb:


> Trotzdem war nach der Rassentheorie diese Länder vor allem England kein Feind. Wenn z.B. England um Frieden gebeten hätte wäre ****** mit Sicherheit darauf eingegangen.



Er hatte ja bis 1940 auch darauf gehofft, das England ihm den Frieden anbietet.

Mich wunderts, das D GB nicht von der Tonnnage-Überschreitung bei der Bismarck unterrichtet hat, Raeder hat ja säter vor´m Kriegsgericht gesagt/behauptet, man woole keinen Antstoß zu einem neuerlichen Wettrüsten geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

H. hat sich ja mit Russland ausgemacht, dass Polen aufgeteilt wird.
Eingentlich hieß es ja, dass jeder das Land bekommt, soweit seine Truppen kommen (was die Russen auch vorhatten).

Hätte H. Polen vorerst nicht angegriffen und dann mit den Engländern ein Bündnis gegen Russland gebildet, hätte er eine Front weniger gehabt.

Weiters hatte H. vor, gemeinsam mit Japan, Russland anzugreifen, was Japan dann aber nicht gemacht hat.
Das war aber nicht offiziell und wurde nur durch eine Person an Russland verraten (Namen weiß ich nicht mehr).

Wäre Russland von einem Angriff Japans ausgegangen, hätten sie die sibirischen Truppen nicht zu den Deutschen geschickt.


----------



## Woohoo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



> H. hat sich ja mit Russland ausgemacht, dass Polen aufgeteilt wird.
> Eingentlich hieß es ja, dass jeder das Land bekommt, soweit seine Truppen kommen (was die Russen auch vorhatten).
> 
> Hätte H. Polen vorerst nicht angegriffen und dann mit den Engländern ein Bündnis gegen Russland gebildet, hätte er eine Front weniger gehabt


Es war ja ein Anti -****** Bündnis. Wie es gekommen wäre wenn nur Russland Polen angegriffen hätte kann man nicht sagen. Das wäre dann aber auch wieder ein ganz anderer Krieg geworden. 
Hitlers Plan Lebensraum im Osten zu erobern hätte weiterhin bestanden und hätte später zu einem ähnlichen Konflikt geführt!   

(Nachdem sich die Russen und die Deutschen Polen aufgeteilt haben hat man ja Russland nicht den Kireg erklärt.(Nur so ein Gedanke) Lag wahrscheinlich auch an dem verlauf des Polenfeldzuges und daran, dass das ******-Stalin Bündnis geheim war.)

Japan hätte dann aber auch einen großen zwei Frontenkrieg gehabt mit Russland und den USA. Das hätte wahrscheinlich auch nur den krieg verlängert den Ausgang aber nicht verändert. Russland hätte vom Menschen und Industriepotential ähnlich wie die USA wohl genug Potential gehabt den Zweifrontenkrieg zu Gewinnen.

Naja alles hätte hätte Fahrradkette oder wenn man natürlich sehr viele Bedingungen wahllos verändert, könnte man sich einen Krieg zusammen basteln der einen anderen Ausgang genommen hätte. Eine Aufgabe mit der sich nur ganz bestimmte Leute gerne beschäftigen. 



> Keine Ahnung, kanns aber nachschaue


Das wäre nett.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



> Eine Aufgabe mit der sich nur ganz bestimmte Leute gerne beschäftigen.


Nur weil ich eine Glatze habe, soll das jetzt nichts heißen.

Das mit Polen war ja nur theoretisch, aber das mit Japan war Glück für uns.

Hätte H. Russland nicht angegriffen, hätten wir heute ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Woohoo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



> Hätte H. Russland nicht angegriffen, hätten wir heute ganz andere Probleme.




Welche denn ? 
(Davon abgesehen das das immer sein Plan war.)


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Russland hat selbst einen Angriff auf Europa geplant.
Dann wären wir jetzt ehemaliger Ostblock.


----------



## Woohoo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Joah er war auch ein Diktator, der bestimmt seinen Machtbereich ausweiten wollte, irgendwann.

Aber jetzt bitte nicht von einem deutschen Präventivkrieg anfangen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Wieso nicht?
War ja im Endefekt so.

Die Akten der Siegermächte waren ja 50 Jahre unter Verschluß, also kam das erst viel später raus und wird zum Teil auch heute noch totgeschwiegen.


----------



## axel25 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

@woohoo: Auf der Seite der Bücherei wird der Autor nicht angegeben und ich komme erst in einer Woche wieder in Die Bücherei. Aber die Zeile in dem Buch lautet:


> Da allerdings ein Krieg gegen GB für am wahrscheinlichsten gehalten wurde, waren auch die Treibstoffbunker eher auf Atlantik als für Pazifik-Operationen ausgelegt...


 Eine nette Umschreibung für: Wir haben Angriffspläne gegen GB ausgearbeitet, jetzt müssen wir nochb die Flotte dementsprechend ausrüsten! Ein Krieg gegen Japan wurde erst ab 1941 für wahrscheinlich gehalten!



Hätte ein Bündnis mit England eigentlich die Rohstofflage verbessern können?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Russland hat selbst einen Angriff auf Europa geplant.
> Dann wären wir jetzt ehemaliger Ostblock.



Quatsch. Nicht solange Tanya überlebt!!! 





axel25 schrieb:


> Eine nette Umschreibung für: Wir haben Angriffspläne gegen GB ausgearbeitet, jetzt müssen wir nochb die Flotte dementsprechend ausrüsten!



Die Frage ist, ob das eine Interpretation des Autors oder ein Konzept der USA war. Mitte des 20.Jhd. war ziemlich viel an der Ostküste konzentriert und die Westküste lange nicht so weit ausgebaut. Selbst wenn es mit Großbritannien zusammenhing: Vorbereitungen auf einen Kampf sind noch kein Hinweis auf einen Angriffskrieg. (bei dem die USA imho auch nichts hätten gewinnen können)



> Ein Krieg gegen Japan wurde erst ab 1941 für wahrscheinlich gehalten!



Das war ja mal keine schlechte Prognose  




> Hätte ein Bündnis mit England eigentlich die Rohstofflage verbessern können?



Von wem?
Die britischen Inseln sind extrem rohstoffarm (Großbrittanien hatte ja selbst massive Versorgungsprobleme). Sie ermöglichen aber eine sehr gute Kontrolle des Schiffsverkehrs vor Europa und in weiten Teilen des Nordatlantiks.
Nützt einem aber auch nur was, wenn man Rohstoffe zum verschiffen hat.


----------



## Woohoo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



> Wieso nicht?
> War ja im Endefekt so.


 
Für das Jahr         1940/41 kann ein Aggressionsplan der Sowjetunion gegen Deutschland         mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgeschlossen werden.





> Hätte ein Bündnis mit England eigentlich die Rohstofflage verbessern können?



Ja sicher und wenn man Bündnisse mit allen gehabt hätte hätte man den Krieg gewonnen.  Der Thread wird langsam komisch


----------



## Bucklew (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Auf jeden Fall hätten die USA nicht so einfach in Europa den Krieg unterstützen können, wenn UK als "Operationsplattform" weggefallen wäre. Ne Invasion über 5000km Wasser wäre schwieriger gewesen als über England


----------



## Folterknecht (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Hi!

Zum Thema Stalin/Addi und der Frage ob ****** einem sowjetischen Erstschlag zuvor gekommen ist sind die Bücher von Viktor Suworow ("Eisbrecher"; "Tag M" und "Stalins verhinderter Erstschlag", ...) zu empfehlen.

Ich möchte nicht behaupten, daß der Mann in richtig liegt mit seinen Vermutungen. Auf jeden Fall hat er sehr interessante Dinge ausgegraben. Eine kurze Biographie des Mannes sollte man sich vor dem Konsum seiner Bücher auch rein ziehen.

Fest steht auf jeden Fall, daß Deutschland/Addi im Gegensatz zu 1914, diesmal wirklich der einlein Schuldige am Ausbrauch des 2. Weltkriegs. Die Steilvorlage mit dem Diktat von Versails oder ein Geschwätz von wegen Volk ohne Lebensraum als Ausrede von einigen ewie Gestrigen - 


M.m. zum ursprünglichen Topic:

Der Seekrieg wäre für D im Zeitraum 39 - 42 nur zu "gewinnen" gewesen, wenn anstatt auf den Z-Plan auf eine U-Bootflotte in der Größenordnung von 600 - 800 der VIIC/IX Klasse und deren konsequente Weiterentwickling (Walterboote) gesetzt worden wäre. Der überfallartige Angriff von 200 - 300 (1/3 im Dock, 1/3 ein/auslaufend, 1/3 im Kampfgebiet) Booten gleichzeitig auf die brit. Handelsschiffahrt um das Jahr 40 hätte GB vermutlich wirklich zu Waffenstillstandsverhandlungen gezwungen.

Der Bau einer derartigen Anzahl von Booten wäre vermutlich möglich gewesen, die Umsetzung des Z-Plans um GB wirklich Überwasser gefährlich zu werden, nicht bis in die Mitte der 50er.


Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Der Bau einer solchen U-Bootflotte im Vorfeld hätte aber vermutlich nicht mehr gerechtfertigt werden können und seinerseits entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen, ggf. Handelsblockaden oder gar einen Angriff provozieren können. Wärend des Krieges wurde die U-Bootproduktion sehr schnell ans Maximum getrieben, wärend der Bau an fast allen großen Überwassereinheiten gestoppt wurde - da dürfte kaum noch ein "mehr" drin gewesen sein.
Eine frühere Indienststellung von XXIII (viel wichtiger aber XXI) Booten hätte natürlich einen riesen Unterschied gemacht, aber die waren 40 eben nicht annähernd fertig entwickelt.


----------



## Folterknecht (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Off topic @ Mods:

Sehe ich das richtig, daß hier der (Nach)name unseres "all seits verehrten" GröFaZ zensiert wird?? Das kann doch nicht Euer ernst sein!?! Auf der einen Seite wird hier "Stimmung/Meinung gegen die Zensur ala van der Leyen / Stäuble und Stasi 2.0 gemacht" anderer seits wird der Name einer Person der Zeitgeschichte ausgeblendet/geschwärzt.

Das hätte ich gerne genauer erklärt bekommen, wenn es keine all zu großen Umstände macht!


Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## Woohoo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Das Buch von Viktor Suworow ist aber auch schon von einigen Autoren ordentlich auseinander genommen worden. 
Keine ordentlichen Quellen, Spekulationen und Vermutungen usw.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Mit meinen Äusserungen bezog ich mich auf das Buch "Stalins Vernichtungskrieg 1941-1945", von Joachim Hoffmann.


----------



## DonVotz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

wisst ihr manchmal stell ich mir vor der zweite weltkrieg wäre nciht gewesen, und wisst ihr was ich mich frage? wie würde berlin, preußen oder die städte allgemein aussehen? ich habe mal ein bild gesehen was im 1900 von berlin gezechnet wurde name " Der höhepunkt der Zivilisation" ist der wahnsinn was man da drauf sieht und erahnt wie es sein könnte.


----------



## axel25 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Das mit den U-Booten wäre schon möglich gewesen, auch innerhalb der Vertragsgrenzen vom Flottenabkommen, eine Sonderklausel befugte D zu Lasten anderer Schiffsklassen mehr U-Boote als vorgesehen zu bauen, allerdings musste man vorher GB davon in Kenntnis setzten.


----------



## Cop (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

sag mal TS, du machst hier einen Thread nach den anderen über Schlachtschiffe auf, findest du kein Forum in dem du diesen misst schreiben kannst?
melde dich beim Bund, da kannst du dich austoben, oder bist du dazu zu weich ?


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

ich will dir auch nicht zu nahe treten axel aber ma ganz ehrlich es gibt doch genug andre foren wo sowas diskutiert wird, und sorry aber der ganze militär ......  braucht doch kein mensch, zweiter weltkrieg is vergangenheit und sin ma mal froh das wir so milde davon gekommen sind, gäbe es keine waffen würde es sehr viel ruhiger auf diesem planeten zugehen, ich selbst mag panzer und ja auch waffen speziell sniper gewehre aber deswegen nerf ich andre nicht damit, bitte nimm dies nicht persönlich sondern denk doch einfach mal drüber nach ob es sooo wichtig ist über vergangenes zu reden.
immer munter bleiben gruß


----------



## N1lle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Ole ich will nicht sagen wie ich oft deine Beiträge gelesen hab und gedacht habe wie kann man nerven. Seitdem lies ich sie eigentlich nicht mehr außer den hier. 

Für ihn ist es ein interessantes Thema, wenns dir nicht gefällt dann lies hier nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Finde es auch komisch, dass sich erst auf der 4. Seite Leute über das Thema beschweren.


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

weil ichs bis jetzt nicht wirklich wahrgenommen habe, ja sry n1lle wennst a problem hast sags doch einfach, weiß zwar nich womit ich wie nerve aber da du das ja weißt sag das doch mal

ich find halt in der huetigen zeit wo überall nur kriege sind sollte man net no von vergangenem reden sin ma doch mal froh das ma so in frieden leben könn wie mas tun


----------



## N1lle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Aber die Vergangenheit ist wichtig für die Menschen. Denk über diesen Satz nach.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Man sollte aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernen.
Tja, man sollte.......


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

ach kimm trotz unserer vergangenheit spielen wir in jedem land schön mit und lassen eine partei existieren die nicht anders als früher ist und gestatten wegen redefreiheit sinnlose aufmärsche, als ob die vergangenheit wichtig wäre. ich weiß was du mit diesem satz sagen willst aber schau dich um es ist irgendwo doch sinnlos


----------



## N1lle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Denn solange das Volk keinen leeren Magen hat wird es nichts tun. Es gibt zwar etliche die arm sind aber es sind noch viel zu wenige.


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

naja der erste schritt wird vielleicht bei der wahl getan, aber jetzt sag mal was nervt dich an meinem geschreibsel? so schlimm bin ich doch gar nich


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Hey Leute, macht das bitte per PN aus.


----------



## jaws (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....schnipp..... Wärend des Krieges wurde die U-Bootproduktion sehr schnell ans Maximum getrieben, wärend der Bau an fast allen großen Überwassereinheiten gestoppt wurde - da dürfte kaum noch ein "mehr" drin gewesen sein.
> ....schnapp.....


 
Ich hab ja auch so einiges gelesen im Bezug auf U-Boot kriege...aber ich habe das irgendwie anders in Erinnerung..
War es ncht Admiral Dönitz der gedrängt hatte mehr U-Boote zu bauen und eine vollständige Seeblockade gegen GB zu führen? Die Seeblockade die gegen GB gemacht wurde war nur ein Ansatz der Aufgrund von anderen "mächtigen" im Kriegsstab i.V.m. ****** nicht im Sinne von Dönitz geführt werden konnte weil die U-Boote als nicht so wichtig angesehen wurde / andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt wurden.

Weiterhin bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das in, glaube ich, Winston Churchills Bio geschrieben stand das trotzdem nicht mehr viel gefehlt hätte bis zur Kapitulation von GB wg. Seeblockade und die Furcht vor den „Graue Wölfen" schon ziemlich hoch gewesen ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

"Viel" vielleicht nicht, aber zu viel. Sicherlich hätte man mit viel mehr Aufwand noch ein bißchen mehr rausholen können, aber gegen das Liberty Programm und die Angriffe aus der Luft hätten die deutschen Werften nichts ausrichten können. Und England mag zeitwillig nur z.B. Treibstoffreserven für wenige Monate gehabt haben - aber afaik gar es zu keinem Zeitpunkt Nahrungsmangel. Im Worst Case hätte es Deutschland geschafft, für ein paar Wochen das englische Miltitär in seiner Handlungsfähigkeit einzuschränken. Aber da Deutschland zu keinem Zeitpunkt die nötigen Mittel für eine Invasion hatte und die Unterstüttzungsindustrie in den USA unabhängig von allen europäischen Handlungen ab ~42 die Übermacht garantierte, hätte das den Kriegsausgang nicht herumgerissen.
Ggf. sogar das Gegenteil, denn so nervig die U-Boote auch für England waren - gewonnen wurde der Krieg an Land und vor allem in der Luft und jede Konzentrierung an anderer Stelle hätte die Schwächen noch früher zu groß werden lassen.


----------



## axel25 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Viel" vielleicht nicht, aber zu viel. Sicherlich hätte man mit viel mehr Aufwand noch ein bißchen mehr rausholen können, aber gegen das Liberty Programm und die Angriffe aus der Luft hätten die deutschen Werften nichts ausrichten können. Und England mag zeitwillig nur z.B. Treibstoffreserven für wenige Monate gehabt haben - aber afaik gar es zu keinem Zeitpunkt Nahrungsmangel. Im Worst Case hätte es Deutschland geschafft, für ein paar Wochen das englische Miltitär in seiner Handlungsfähigkeit einzuschränken. Aber da Deutschland zu keinem Zeitpunkt die nötigen Mittel für eine Invasion hatte und die Unterstüttzungsindustrie in den USA unabhängig von allen europäischen Handlungen ab ~42 die Übermacht garantierte, hätte das den Kriegsausgang nicht herumgerissen.
> Ggf. sogar das Gegenteil, denn so nervig die U-Boote auch für England waren - gewonnen wurde der Krieg an Land und vor allem in der Luft und jede Konzentrierung an anderer Stelle hätte die Schwächen noch früher zu groß werden lassen.



Die USA waren ja bis 41 "neutral", haben ja nur Standorte von deutschen Handelsschiffen an britische Kreuzer weitergegeben. Ab 42 wurden dann ja auch Geleitträger eingesetzt, was das Ende der non-Schnorchel-Boote bedeutete. Die hatten von da an nämlich keine Chance mehr. Unter den Luftangriffen hatten ja vorallem die franz. Werften zu leiden, habe dieses Buch von A. Werner gelesen, dessen Boot durch die Druckwelle an den Torpedo-Rohren beschädigt wurde. Irgendwann haben die Briten ja nur noch große Konvois mit 100 Frachtern, 35 Zerstörern und einem Geleitträger losgeschickt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Naja, die USA haben ein paar Sachen mehr "weitergegeben".


----------



## Woohoo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



> *Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*


Die eigentliche Frage kann man ganz klar mit nein beantworten. Außer man spinnt sich absolut unrealistische Situationen zusammen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Technisch gesehen waren die Deutsche (siehe Bismarck) teils überlegen, aber zahlenmäßig, wie in jedem anderen Bereich auch, völlig unterlegen.


----------



## axel25 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen waren die Deutsche (siehe Bismarck) teils überlegen, aber zahlenmäßig, wie in jedem anderen Bereich auch, völlig unterlegen.



In einem anderen (längs geschlossenen Forum zu dem Thema) wurde behauptet, die Bismarck hätte sich nie mit Iowa, Nort Carolina und South Dakota messen können. Ich denke, das ein H-Klasse-Schiff eine Iowa in den Bodem stampfen hätte können, oder? Ich halte dieses AllorNothing für nonsens. Die meisten ihrer Schlachtschiffe operierten ja dann auch nicht alleine sondern mit Eskorte (Flugzeugträger) oder lagen ohne Bug im Trockendock (Die Japaner haben den Bug von den Dingern ja sehr oft geknackt). Zu beachten wäre dann auch noch die Auslegung als schwere Eskorte für Träger, sozusagen als Schwimmende FlaK-Batterie, während die deutschen Schiffe auf wochenlange Einzelmissionen zur Störung der Handelsschifffahrt ausgelegt worden sind. Ürsprünglich sollten ja alle Schiffe der Deutschen Dieselantrien erhalten um lange Seeausdauer zu garantieren. Für Scharnhorst-Klasse und Bismarck-Klasse waren damals allerdings die dafür benötigten starken Motoren noch in der Erprobungs-Phase.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der zweite Weltkrieg (zur See) und hätte er gewinnen können?*

Für beide Seiten gilt -und im Falle der Bismarck wurde es sehr anschaulich bewiesen-, dass die Schlachtschiffe in Zeiten des Luftkrieges nichts mehr Wert waren.
Auch der Krieg in Atlantik und Pazifik wurde, genauso wie der an der Westfront, in der Luft gewonnen - und da waren die europäischen Potentiale in allen Kriegsphasen sehr einseitig verteilt.


----------

